# web hosting on gentoo

## wizy

I am looking to run a small web hosting box.  This is more for me to learn

the tricks of the trade than anything else.  I know the basic sets of

tools I need and that they are already in portage.  What other tools in

portage besides these are there.  I could spend hours searching the web,

finding something, seeing if their is an ebuild already, ect... But I

figured I could get away with just asking here, I think it is a relavent

question to see where gentoo is on this matter.

Apache, php, ssl, perl, mysql, mysqltool/phpmyadmin, and pick your mail

server.  They are already all in there.  Now what about a client

management/billing system (web based), some form of control panel for the

customer to log into and edit things.  What packages exist that fill these

needs (and any needs I might be missing) already in gentoo's package tree?

Gregg

----------

## pjp

Potentially ssh for remote administration.

----------

## wizy

Well so far the replies I have gotten (here and from the mailing list) mention ssh, squirrelmail and imap.  So thats 3 more that really should be considered in the list of what is needed and already available for a good webhosting box.

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

--kurt

----------

## wizy

Any customer support style appliations (customers can submit problems / requests, and can track them.) Or customer/client tracking/billing software in portage yet?

----------

